# General slip ons?



## rz350 (28 Apr 2007)

I have never seen a picture of a General Officer's slip on, I am just wondering if anyone has a link to a picture of the Relish/OD slip ons for an Officer from Bde Gen to Gen? I know what the shoulder board type ones look like, but I've never seen the Relish or OD ones and just want to have a look.


----------



## navymich (28 Apr 2007)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/officer_cadpat_e.htm


----------



## FredDaHead (29 Apr 2007)

Have I gone insane or are the CADPAT ones screwed up? Unless the rest of the Forces outside of RMC and the Mega get issued different slipons, the only accurate ones that I've seen are the AF ones, on that page.

Might be that the page was published in 2002? Anyone?


----------



## rz350 (29 Apr 2007)

TY for the link.


----------



## big_johnson1 (29 Apr 2007)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Have I gone insane or are the CADPAT ones screwed up? Unless the rest of the Forces outside of RMC and the Mega get issued different slipons, the only accurate ones that I've seen are the AF ones, on that page.
> 
> Might be that the page was published in 2002? Anyone?



I don't see what's inaccurate. Those are the slip-ons before they are sewn though, so maybe that's why they look different.


----------



## Trinity (29 Apr 2007)

Feral said:
			
		

> I don't see what's inaccurate. Those are the slip-ons before they are sewn though, so maybe that's why they look different.



BINGO.... the others aren't sewn yet.

I love the fact there is no ARID OCdt slip


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2007)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> , the only accurate ones that I've seen are the AF ones, on that page.



The AF ones on that page are *NOT* correct......they used to be like that but no longer.......

solid green ( called "canadian average green" ) with blue thread is what is the standard now for AF slip-ons


----------



## navymich (29 Apr 2007)

And I personally think those ones look awful.  And the nametags to match too.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (29 Apr 2007)

Just wait, the navy now has ones with black thread on them, we have to look differently alike


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> And I personally think those ones look awful.  And the nametags to match too.



But at least i dont get saluted 20 times a day now !!!!


----------



## navymich (29 Apr 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> But at least i dont get saluted 20 times a day now !!!!



Not that you can see the new ones much better from a distance!


----------



## rwgill (3 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The AF ones on that page are *NOT* correct......they used to be like that but no longer.......
> 
> solid green ( called "canadian average green" ) with blue thread is what is the standard now for AF slip-ons



Like these ones ?!?

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/officer_e.htm


----------



## aesop081 (3 May 2007)

Yes


----------



## Lerch (23 May 2007)

rwgill said:
			
		

> Like these ones ?!?
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/officer_e.htm



Has anyone else noticed that the Army and Navy DEU slipons are using the same pictures?


----------

